# Midnight Commander on FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE



## artvolk (Jan 8, 2009)

Good day!

I've just installed FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE on the dev server. I've got the following problem with Midnight Commander: no pseudo-graphical lines shown. I mean that there are no pseudo-graphics lines at all, not they are replaced to other symbols like when wrong locale settings are installed).

I've tried the following:

- I've tried to install it from package and compile from ports -- the same story.

- Install 'clean' version of FreeBSD 7.1 to virtual machine

It seems that this is a mc problem, because sysinstall and mc-light display lines correctly on the same machines.

Any help is appriciated,
thanks!


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 8, 2009)

a) try to compile without x11
b) run it as 
`% mc -a`


----------



## artvolk (Jan 8, 2009)

I've tried to compile with and without X11 in the 'clean' virtual machine (no any other software except mc) -- no luck.

mc -a -- works, but with 'poor man drawing'...


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 8, 2009)

On my box it looks like this:
`#  cd /usr/ports/misc/mc`
`#  make config`


```
â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”     
     â”‚                      Options for mc 4.6.1_8                        â”‚     
     â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] UTF8      Build with UTF8 support                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] SLANG     Build with SLang library               â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] ICONV     Build with iconv recoding              â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] NLS       Build with NLS support                 â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] EDIT      Build with internal editor             â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [ ] X11       Build with X11 library                 â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] SUBSHELL  Build with subshell support            â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] SAMBA     Build with Samba support               â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚     
     â”œâ”€â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜â”€â”¤     
     â”‚                       [  OK  ]       Cancel                        â”‚     
     â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```


----------



## artvolk (Jan 8, 2009)

Uhh, it seems very strange:

1. Installed 7.1-RELEASE to the virtual machine from scratch, 
2. Installed ports using sysinstall from CD
3. 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/misc/mc
make install
```
4. Got the following installed:


```
$ pkg_info
gamin-0.1.9_2       A file and directory monitoring system
gettext-0.17_1      GNU gettext package
gio-fam-backend-2.16.5 FAM backend for GLib's GIO library
glib-2.16.5         Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi
gmake-3.81_3        GNU version of 'make' utility
libiconv-1.11_1     A character set conversion library
libslang2-2.1.3     Routines for rapid alpha-numeric terminal applications deve
libtool-1.5.26      Generic shared library support script
mc-4.6.1_8          Midnight Commander, a free Norton Commander Clone
pcre-7.7_1          Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl-5.8.8_1        Practical Extraction and Report Language
pkg-config-0.23_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
png-1.2.32          Library for manipulating PNG images
python25-2.5.2_3    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
```

4. The mc output is strange:


```
Left     File     Command     Options     Right
 < /                                 v>  < /                                 v>
        Name        Size      MTime             Name        Size      MTime
 /.snap                512 Jan  8 22:50  /.snap                512 Jan  8 22:50
 /bin                 1024 Jan  8 22:50  /bin                 1024 Jan  8 22:50
 /boot                 512 Jan  8 22:51  /boot                 512 Jan  8 22:51
 /cdrom                512 Jan  8 22:50  /cdrom                512 Jan  8 22:50
 /cdrom1               512 Jan  8 22:50  /cdrom1               512 Jan  8 22:50
 ~compat                10 Jan  8 22:51  ~compat                10 Jan  8 22:51
 /dev                  512 Jan  8 22:55  /dev                  512 Jan  8 22:55
 /dist                 512 Jan  8 22:50  /dist                 512 Jan  8 22:50
 /etc                 2048 Jan  8 23:52  /etc                 2048 Jan  8 23:52
 ~home                   8 Jan  8 23:52  ~home                   8 Jan  8 23:52
 /lib                 1536 Jan  8 22:50  /lib                 1536 Jan  8 22:50
 /libexec              512 Jan  8 22:50  /libexec              512 Jan  8 22:50
 /media                512 Jan  1 11:48  /media                512 Jan  1 11:48
 /mnt                  512 Jan  1 11:48  /mnt                  512 Jan  1 11:48
 /proc                 512 Jan  1 11:48  /proc                 512 Jan  1 11:48

 /.snap                                  /.snap

Hint: Want to see your *~ backup files? Set it in the Configuration dialog.
$
1Help   2Menu   3View   4Edit   5Copy   6RenMov 7Mkdir  8Delete 9PullDn 10Quit
```


Sysinstall:

```
â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€ FreeBSD/i386 7.1-RELEASE - sysinstall Main Menu â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
   â”‚ Welcome to the FreeBSD installation and configuration tool.  Please   â”‚
   â”‚ select one of the options below by using the arrow keys or typing the â”‚
   â”‚ first character of the option name you're interested in.  Invoke an   â”‚
   â”‚ option with [SPACE] or [ENTER].  To exit, use [TAB] to move to Exit.  â”‚
   â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚    Usage       Quick start - How to use this menu system          â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Standard     Begin a standard installation (recommended)        â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Express      Begin a quick installation (for experts)           â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚    Custom      Begin a custom installation (for experts)          â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Configure    Do post-install configuration of FreeBSD           â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Doc          Installation instructions, README, etc.            â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Keymap       Select keyboard type                               â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Options      View/Set various installation options              â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Fixit        Repair mode with CDROM/DVD/floppy or start shell   â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Upgrade      Upgrade an existing system                         â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Load Config  Load default install configuration                 â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â”‚   Index        Glossary of functions                              â”‚ â”‚
   â”‚ â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜ â”‚
   â”œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”¤
   â”‚                        [ Select ]    X Exit Install                   â”‚
   â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```

The lines are shown:


```
â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
     â”‚                      Options for mc 4.6.1_8                        â”‚
     â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] UTF8      Build with UTF8 support                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] SLANG     Build with SLang library               â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] ICONV     Build with iconv recoding              â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] NLS       Build with NLS support                 â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] EDIT      Build with internal editor             â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [ ] X11       Build with X11 library                 â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] SUBSHELL  Build with subshell support            â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚           [X] SAMBA     Build with Samba support               â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”‚ â”‚                                                                â”‚ â”‚
     â”œâ”€â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜â”€â”¤
     â”‚                       [  OK  ]       Cancel                        â”‚
     â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```

I'm feeling like I'm missing something...


----------



## artvolk (Jan 8, 2009)

mc -a works as expected

```
Left     File     Command     Options     Right                              |
+<-/---------------------------------v>++<-/---------------------------------v>+
|       Name      | Size  |   MTime    ||       Name      | Size  |   MTime    |
|/lib             |   1536|Jan  8 22:50||/.snap           |    512|Jan  8 22:50|
|/libexec         |    512|Jan  8 22:50||/bin             |   1024|Jan  8 22:50|
|/media           |    512|Jan  1 11:48||/boot            |    512|Jan  8 22:51|
|/mnt             |    512|Jan  1 11:48||/cdrom           |    512|Jan  8 22:50|
|/proc            |    512|Jan  1 11:48||/cdrom1          |    512|Jan  8 22:50|
|/rescue          |   2560|Jan  8 22:50||~compat          |     10|Jan  8 22:51|
|/root            |    512|Jan  8 23:48||/dev             |    512|Jan  8 22:55|
|/sbin            |   2560|Jan  8 22:50||/dist            |    512|Jan  8 22:50|
|/tmp             |    512|Jan  8 23:54||/etc             |   2048|Jan  8 23:52|
|/usr             |    512|Jan  8 23:52||~home            |      8|Jan  8 23:52|
|/var             |    512|Jan  8 22:59||/lib             |   1536|Jan  8 22:50|
| .cshrc          |    793|Jan  1 11:53||/libexec         |    512|Jan  8 22:50|
| .profile        |    260|Jan  1 11:53||/media           |    512|Jan  1 11:48|
| COPYRIGHT       |   6192|Jan  1 11:53||/mnt             |    512|Jan  1 11:48|
| entropy         |   4096|Jan  8 22:59||/proc            |    512|Jan  1 11:48|
+--------------------------------------++--------------------------------------+
|/usr                                  ||/.snap                                |
+--------------------------------------++--------------------------------------+
Hint: % macros work even on the command line.
#
1Help   2Menu   3View   4Edit   5Copy   6RenMov 7Mkdir  8Delete 9PullDn 10Qui
```


----------



## Rom (Jan 10, 2009)

Good day!
2 artvolk:
You can install mc from ports with option "make WITHOUT_UTF8=true install"
or edit /var/db/ports/mc/options.
Change WITH_UTF8=true on WITHOUT_UTF8=true

Sorry for my english...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2009)

with UTF8 is problem on FreeBSD. Is it possible to save the "problem"?


----------



## artvolk (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it works, thank you a lot! I was aware that text consoles in FreeBSD do not have UTF-8 support, but I simply do not pay an attention to UTF8 option while configuring port.

Thank you a lot!


----------

